# Medical Examination. What to expect.



## BionicAllah (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

Can anyone tell me what to expect from the medical examination. I know i have to have a HIV test and an x-ray but the actual medical examination has no description. 

I'm a little freaked out as i'm really conscious and hate breast examinations and general probing.


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

BionicAllah said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what to expect from the medical examination. I know i have to have a HIV test and an x-ray but the actual medical examination has no description.
> 
> I'm a little freaked out as i'm really conscious and hate breast examinations and general probing.


To be honest, it's not very exciting. I had mine done in London a few months ago, and apart from the blood test and chest xray you mentioned you also have to pee in a cup (so make sure to have lots of water beforehand).

After all that the doctor then does some general tests, like checking your eyesight (nothing sophisticated, just reading a few lines off a chart), blood pressure, listening to your heart, testing your reflexes, checking your posture, weight, height, ears.
(no breast examination)

And a lot of chit-chat to check your are of sound mind 

It took a total of 2h for me (incl a bit of waiting time). When I first arrived I had to sign a form agreeing to the HIV test & they took my photo.


----------



## BionicAllah (Feb 10, 2014)

rheia said:


> To be honest, it's not very exciting. I had mine done in London a few months ago, and apart from the blood test and chest xray you mentioned you also have to pee in a cup (so make sure to have lots of water beforehand).
> 
> After all that the doctor then does some general tests, like checking your eyesight (nothing sophisticated, just reading a few lines off a chart), blood pressure, listening to your heart, testing your reflexes, checking your posture, weight, height, ears.
> (no breast examination)
> ...


Aww thank you.

Do you know if you have to take a you medical history. i'm doing all of mine in Australia and I can't see how i would get a hold of my medical records....


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

It's really simple and no big deal. 
First a nurse weighs and measures you, takes your blood, measures your blood pressure and conducts and eye test. And you have to give a urine sample.
After that I had to go back in the waiting room for a few minutes until the doctor called me. She was really nice and you don't have to undress and they don't examine your breast or anything.
She just basically palpated my tummy, checked reflexes and stuff and asked me if I had any tattoos and were I had them from. That's it - took probably less than 2 minutes.
After that I had to go to a radiology centre to get my chest x-ray done.
They asked me to take off my shirt and bra (there was a little seperate room for that of course) and put on a black apron...it is kind of see through but nobody except for medical staff is going to see you.
The chest x-ray was also done in about a minute.

The whole process (including registration, my picture having taken, also having to walk for about 10 mins to the other centre) took around 1 hour, I found that really quick!

No need to worry 

EDIT: Before I did mine I stumbled over a blog from a girl who also went through the partner visa process and she wrote about her experience with the medicals: http://readwritetravel.wordpress.com/2013/12/11/australian-visa-onshore-medical-my-experience/

Is it ok to post that here?


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

BionicAllah said:


> Aww thank you.
> 
> Do you know if you have to take a you medical history. i'm doing all of mine in Australia and I can't see how i would get a hold of my medical records....


No, I didn't have to bring any medical history.

You do have to bring your medical referral letter, which you should have been provided a link for by your CO. Before you can print it out you'll have to fill our a simple questionnaire which covers some of your medical history. And the doctor will ask you some more questions, e.g. about heart problems in your family.

EDIT: as I mentioned I applied offshore, but I assume the procedures are the same onshore. Someone please correct me if that's not the case.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

BionicAllah said:


> Aww thank you.
> 
> Do you know if you have to take a you medical history. i'm doing all of mine in Australia and I can't see how i would get a hold of my medical records....


You don't need to take your medical records, but the doctor will ask you questions about your medical history and you need to answer them fully and honestly.

My panel doc actually gave me a breast exam (no family history or personal risk factors that would make it necessary). But I haven't seen anyone else post that theirs did one, so I guess I just got "lucky." :\


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Sure, Starlight - absolutely fine to post helpful links.  Sometimes it's a little more questionable posting links to competing forums - I tend to make sure there's no similar resources/information here and then send it via PM.


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Sure, Starlight - absolutely fine to post helpful links.  Sometimes it's a little more questionable posting links to competing forums - I tend to make sure there's no similar resources/information here and then send it via PM.


Ok, thanks for letting me know


----------

